# Surf fishing kayak ?



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

What is a cheap kayak to buy for running out baits ?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Swing by Broxsons in Navarre. The Ocean Kayak Frenzy seems like it was designed for running baits! Its small and light, handles surf GREAT and the rear well actually has an opening so you can slide a rigged up bobo right out the back when youre ready!


----------



## New2sharkin (May 24, 2014)

I need something smaller for running baits too. Just not sure a 9' yak would be too stable in the surf with me in it. Would like to find a used Ride or Prowler.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

I use a 10 foot perception. I've dumped once in some three foot rollers but other than that gets the job done


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Guynamedtom said:


> I use a 10 foot perception. I've dumped once in some three foot rollers but other than that gets the job done


 Hah it was 6" swells...Nice dismount tho hahaha..jk Sorry for the derail.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

pompano67 said:


> Hah it was 6" swells...Nice dismount tho hahaha..jk Sorry for the derail.


3 feet or six inches it's all relative and depends on the lady at hand or the size of my hand should no lady be present. Ha get some sleep brother

And as far as the thread is concerned ask a man that yakked baits today :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcountryboy (Aug 31, 2010)

I've been borrowing a buddies frenzy the past week while I'm down here and I would love to have one myself if the seat was about 3in wider, but other than that I love it and it handles a lot better than the 14ft behemoth that I normally use. I'm a pretty big guy myself and it seems great. The tribes are nice also but don't feel as stable to me. If you can find one get an ocean kayak scrambler. Haven't used one myself but a lot of sharkers swear by it. Has good weight capacity and is stable and fast. Just whatever you do DO NOT, I REPEAT DO NOT, get a sit inside kayak and ALWAYS wear a life jacket. I was out two nights ago and a shark camp down the beach had a guy make a drop and not come back. Fortunately me and my sister found him at least a half mile down the beach and he was ok. He was using a sit inside without a jacket and had a big shark dump him on the way back in. He couldn't get the yak emptied of water and righted so he had to hang on to the yak. He had two sharks following him and when a couple of guys went in to help they were chased off by more sharks right as they got in the water. Sorry to go off on a tangent but running baits is inherently dangerous and anything can happen in a split second and you're gone.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Swing by Broxsons in Navarre. The Ocean Kayak Frenzy seems like it was designed for running baits! Its small and light, handles surf GREAT and the rear well actually has an opening so you can slide a rigged up bobo right out the back when youre ready!


Yep. EXACTLY what I was thinking. :thumbup:



New2sharkin said:


> I need something smaller for running baits too. Just not sure a 9' yak would be too stable in the surf with me in it. Would like to find a used Ride or Prowler.


I have a pair of Prowlers. While they are great and I would trade them for no other kayak. They SUCK in the surf. WAY too long to ride up the face of a swell. They try and then get blown sideways... You can imagine what happens from there. If I was looking for a yak to do nothing but yak baits into the surf, I would not even remotely consider anything but a Frenzy. I'm 5'11 and about 215. I used to have a 9ft yak and it held me just fine. Longer yaks are for distance and weight carrying capacity. Shorter yaks are for turbid water and maneuverability. The surf is definitely turbid and you will need to maneuver.


----------



## Presby12 (May 31, 2013)

I second the frenzy. I have been running baits in one for the last four years and have absolutely no complaints. It handles amazingly in the surf and it is extremely stable. I'm 5'11 and 200lbs.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Don't settle when it comes to stability and comfort. The surf zone is probably the most dangerous zone when on a kayak. I like 12-14ft yaks. They're quick, stable and punch through waves without getting the tail end thrown.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

I have been using a frenzy for over 10 years great yak. very stable and cuts through the waves, I am 6 3 200+ so it is very comfortable. If I didn't have to transport it on the long trips I might have gone with a Malibu or something a little larger but I don't live near the beach so the frenzy is easy to transport. I have seen many yaks in the surf that are far less stable so it's better to do your homework up front and get a good stable one, the difference is night and day when you really need the stability in the water


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Frenzy is a very good kayak for running baits. A lot of guys use it with no complaints


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have a guy at work looking to sell a 12' Ascend sit on top yak for a good price. Does anyone know how they hold up in the surf?


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks you'all I'll check out the frenzy at Broxsons.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Also check craigslist.I got my Ascend FS12T for $150 in Freeport.Works great for running bait or trolling.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Trucki-n-ihsiF said:


> Also check craigslist.I got my Ascend FS12T for $150 in Freeport.Works great for running bait or trolling.


Why are you getting rid of yours, are you upgrading to a different yak or did something mess up on it? Have you had any problems with the hatch leaking and taking on water? The Pelican kayak that I'm borrowing takes on water through the front hatch. It doesn't seal tight, I'm guessing at least 10 gallons was in the hull from the surf. I have been debating on buying this guys Ascend or getting a 10' yak from Acadamy that doesn't have any type of hatch.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Has anyone ever used a Mysto ocean yak? I was looking online and looks like this thing is great for going through the surf, there are people hitting big surf with it.


----------

